# Americas Number One Judo Player!



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 6, 2008)

[yt]Cguya8QljSk[/yt]


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 6, 2008)

I would love to randori with her.  I would get owned, I know, but there is something beautiful about judo and getting owned.  You don't know it until its over and then you ask yourself, "what the hell just happened?"


----------



## arnisador (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice story!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice vidoe and she would be a wepon on the mat


----------



## Marvin (Apr 7, 2008)

awesome:ultracool


----------

